# Transformatori >  Jautājumi par UPS'iem

## jaunais2

Nēesmu liels specs elektronikā tāpēc iespējams jautājumi izklausīsies stulbi, bet nu varbūt kāds palīdzēs.

Bija man upsis APC CS 500VA, strādā labi, bet slodzi turēja nepietiekami ilgi. Iekšā stāv 12V 7,5 Ah bača.
Nesen iepirku jaudīgāku upsi Sweex 1500 VA, strādā ilgāk (logiski) iekšā ir divas bačas 12V 9 Ah.

Jautājums sakarā ar to kā šie upši strādā.
APC CS 500VA praktiski nesilst, bet Sweex 1500 VA silst kad strādā no tīkla. Izsecināju ka silst tad, kad notiek bačas lādēšana.... bet neloģiski ir tas ka kad programmnodrošinājums uzrāda ka bača ir pilna (100%) tad upsis tik un tā paliek silts..... 
Es kaut kādi biju iedomājies ka ja baterija ir uzlādēta tad upša lādētājam būtu jāatslēdzas, vai tad nē ?
 APC CS 500VA taustot to nekad nav bijis uzsilis.

Slodze upsim strādājot no bačas nav liela, kādi 10-20W laikam, tāpēc 12-220V pārveidotājs īpaši nesilst, pie tam kad Sweex upsis pārslēdzas uz bācu ieslēdzas neliels ventilātors iekšā. Bet kad viņš lādē bācu tad ventilātors neslēdzas iekšā.

Varbūt Sweex UPSis ir beigts ka visu laiku silst lādējot un neatslēdzas kad bača ir pilna ?

Ja pieļaut ka APC tomēr ir kvalitatīvāks produkts tad varbūt pieslēgt viņam jaudīgāku bateriju, teiksim kādu neapkalpojami auto bācu uz 40Ah un tad varētu "izmest" Sweex un lietot tikai APC CS ar jaunu jaudīgāku baču ?

jau pētīju internetā jautājumu par jaudīgāka akumulātora izmantošanu UPŠos un tur diezgan polāri viedokļi, daži ir mainōijuši un viss strādā, citi saka ka UPŠa lādētājs neizvilks palielinātas ietilpības baču.... kam ir taisnība ?

----------


## Isegrim

Vispirms - User manual. Iespējams, ka šāds siltuma režīms ir normāls tai ierīcei. 
UPS brīnišķīgi var dot slodzei AC no 40 Ah baterijas, tik nespēs to pielādēt. Varētu kombinēt UPS, lielas ietilpības bateriju un ārējo lādētāju. Tik ko par to teiks t.s. smart UPS ?

----------


## jaunais2

Sweex User manualī teiktas tik vispārējas frāzes, kur kas jāsprauž un kas uz displeja ir redzams.... nu un "paldies ka iegādājaties mūsu lielisko produktu"  ::  Ak jā, vēl tipa nenovietot zem saules un blakus sildelementiem.

Patiesībā es to Sweex silšanu vairāk domāju nevis kā garantijas defektu, bet konstruktīvu defektu, kur piemēram ražotājs samazināja izmaksas neielodējot kaut kādas bačas lādēšanas ierobežojošas shēmas. Tā jau UPSis strādā un pie tā darbības nevar piesieties. Mašīnā tak bača ar laikam visu laiku lādējas kamēr motors dūc, tā ka ja UPSī tā bača voisu laiku zem strāvas tad iespējams nekas slikts tai nenotiks, tik mani rēķini par elektrību lielāki kamēr tur tā shēma siltumu izdala....

Parakos vēl pa Internetu un šo to atradu.... tā ka laikam tomēr mēģināšu pielikt pie tā APC CS 500 lielāku baču. Lielākā problēma tur tiek izteikta ka UPSis to baču ilgi lādēs (ļoti ilgi), citādi visam būtu jānotiekas. 
UPSa lādētājs izdot 0,7A lādēšanai, un piemēram 90 Ah baču tas lādēs 4 dienas (dati ņemti no šejienes - http://forum.nag.ru/forum/index.php?...47&#entry35747 )

Runājot par Smart UPS uzvedību, tad tas APC CS 500 nav Smart..... tā ka neko viņam pēc idejas nevajadzētu teikt.

----------


## next

> Slodze upsim strādājot no bačas nav liela, kādi 10-20W laikam, tāpēc 12-220V pārveidotājs īpaši nesilst,


 Neracionaals tas pasaakums - var sanaakt ka upsha darbiibas uztureeshanai akja energjijas aizies vairaak nekaa slodzee.

P.S. Upsis var silt no taa ka akjim aiz vecuma kaada banka uz iiso sagaajusi, bet tikpat labi var buut ka kjiinieshi laadeeshanas trafam kaparu un dzelzi ietaupiijushi. Laadeeshanas ierobezhoshana jau gan noteikti ir.

----------


## jaunais2

A ko darīt ja vajag tos 10-20W kaut mirsti nost......  :: 

Tā minētā slodze jau ir minimums, normālā darbībā jau kādu 50-70W vajadzētu, bet reālā situācija tāda ka tos 50-70W UPSis tur minūtes 40, bet elektrību atslēdza uz 5-7 stundām..... tāpēc atliek kā samazināt patērēto jaudu lai varētu ilgāk izvilkt.
Tāpēc jau ar visa tā padarīšana ar papildus baču tiek zondēta.
Pēc testiem šajās izejamās man Sweex tur kādas 4-5 stundas ar to min slodzi.

p.s. lieta grozās ap jūras akvārija uzturēšanu, tur elektrības zudumi ir kā nāve. Nav ūdens straumes - viss lēnāk sāk sprāgt nost (pēc kāda laika). Normāli akvā ir 3 lietas kuras vēlam uzturēt 24 stundas diennakti - straumes sūkņi, skimmers, atpakaļgaitas sūknis. Pats būtiskākais ir straumes sūkņi, tāpēc ar tagad man pie UPSa ir pieslēgs viens straumes sūknis, lai vismas minimums ir pēc iespējas ilgāku laiku.

p.p.s. uzreiz atbildu ka maniem sūkņiem pie kājas vai tur ir/nav sinusoida, tāpēc ar tika iepirkts lētāks Sweex UPSis nevis dārgie ar reālu sinusu pie izejas. Tas ir advancēts straumes sūknis (ar maināmu griežšanās ātrumu) un tam ir savs impulsu barokli, kas tam izdod vajadzīgu pastāvīgo "ēdamo".

----------


## Texx

Paliec pie APC, kas ir galvastiesu pārāks ražotājs. Tik papildus ārēji pievieno akumulatoru. Man vienu brīdi stāvēja APC 350 ar auto akumulatoru un nekāda vaina. Tukšu gan nekad nesanāca to akumulatoru iztērēt, tādēļ nezinu ko tādā brīdī sacītu APC lādēšanas ķēde. Ar to sweex silšanu iespējams, ka tas konstanti nodarbojas ar sprieguma koriģēšanu, kas tavā gadījumā varbūt pat nav nepieciešams un lieki tikai tērē enerģiju.

----------


## jaunais2

Paldies Texx, mēģināsim.

Te vēl atradu internet dziļumos to ko man vajag
http://wintech.net.ru/zhelezo/istoch...tor-k-ibp.html
tik tur beigās viens nokomentēja ka tā nedarbosies..... kaut gan raksta autoram cik nopratu viss strādā.

----------


## Isegrim

Varu piedāvāt krietni niknāku (šķiet, 700 VA) APC, kam oriģināli divas baterijas (virknē) 'vēderā'. Patlaban nav vajadzības pēc tik liela.

----------


## jaunais2

Pag, pag  ::  ne tik ātri.

Ņiprāks man jau ir Sweex 1500VA, kam iekšā ir 2 bācas 9Ah katra, tagad tas strādā.
Bet ar to APC CS 500 vēl tik taisīšu testu ar citu baču lai teorētiski varētu viņu pārvērst par ņiprāku par esošo Sweex.
Pie tam divu baču varianti man drusku par dārgu sanāks jo lai realizēt manis iecerēto tur būs divus auto akumulātorus jāperk lai sanāk prasītie 24 UPSim (12+12).

Tīri teorētiski vajadzētu jau strādāt (kā daudz viet lasīju un Texx teica). Man tik nelabas aizdomas ja standarta variantā tas APC CS 500 man to baču diezgan ilgi lādēs (0.7 A laikam tam bija uz lādēšanu).

Tagad pētu variantu ar kādu ārējo lādētāju, teiksim šādu http://www.ebay.com/itm/Premium-2-AM...322e19&vxp=mtr tik kaut kādi būtu jāatrubī iekšējais APC lādētājs lai abi nekaujas par vienu bāču. Cik nopratu no tā eBay lādekļa tad tas pats atslēgsies kad bača būs pilna.

Piemēram:
- pielādēju baču ar to "2A lādekli";
- kad bača pilna "2A lādeklis" atslēdzas;
- kad pazūd strāva tad APC nostrādā un pārveido 12V -> 220V, atsevišķais "2A lādētājs" loģiski ka nedarbojas (strāvas tīklā ta nav);
- APC darbojas tiklīdz neatjaunojas strāva, vai kamēr bača ir tukša (protams aizsargājot to no dziļas izlādes);
- kad strāva atjaunojas "2A lādētājs" nodetektē ka bača vairs nav 100% pilna un sāk to atkal lādēt kamēr pilna un tad atslēdzas.....

Nu kaut kā tā......

----------


## Isegrim

Ja lādēsi "ar spriegumu", pat nekas nebūs jāatslēdz. Pietiks ar diodi pretstrāvai. Tāds lādētājs nav jāpasūta no pasaules malas; tepat var iegādāt/uzlodēt. Vēl vari saules paneli izmantot.  ::

----------


## jaunais2

Isegrim, apmēram šādi ?

(cerams diodi uzzimēju pareizi, vienmēr jaucu tās puses)
Laikam jāliek kāda jaudīga diode, vēlams ar mazu sprieguma kritumu uz tās (Šotkija diodi ?)

Un vai nevar kādu konkrētu linku uz te pat nopērkamiem lādētājiem, kas arī strādā pareizi (respektīvi normāli atslēdzas kad pielādē 100% baču).

----------


## Isegrim

Diode lādētāja ķēdē jāslēdz, nevis starp bateriju un UPS, piedevām vēl sprostvirzienā. _Šitā_:

----------


## jaunais2

A kādu konkrēti diodi likt ?

A vai tad tavā shēma UPSis un lādētājs vienlaicīgi baču nelādēs? Es biju iedomājies ka ar diodi mēs nogriežam UPSa lādētājam pieeju pie bačas, respektīvi UPSis var tikai paņemt no bačas nevis tajā kaut ko salādēt......

----------


## Isegrim

Lādēs. Un tad? Manam vecajam UPSim neskādēja. Pēc tavas bildes UPSis no baterijas nedabūs neko, izņemot ārkārtīgi niecīgu diodes sproststrāvu. 
Protams, Schotky nav vainas. Es iztiku toreiz ar sovjetu КД213.

----------


## jaunais2

КД213 vietā HER602 derēs ?

----------


## Isegrim

Par ko ne? Datasheet. Max. tiešā strāva, kritums un max. sprostspriegums. Man šīs КД213 joprojām kastītē mētājas, tāpēc citas nemeklēju.

----------


## next

Man domaat jaadara taa:
Aizej uz tuvaako autopiederumu veikalu, apskaties kaadi tur autoakumulatoru laadeetaaji dabuujami.
Peec tam netaa sheemu atrast un te ieposteet.
Tad vareesim apspriest vai tas deriigs un kaadi papildinaajumi_paarveidojumi nepiecieshami.

----------


## jaunais2

A kā var shēmu atrast ? Man nesanāca.

Iepatikās šis modelis Nordic SBC-8168
http://www.expressshop.lv/lv/auto_wo...r_5-120_ah.htm

----------


## Isegrim

Nu nevajag šai lietai smalku un "gudru" lādētāju. Pēdējais var "nesaprast" bateriju, ja tai UPSis pieslēgts. Pietiek ar prastāko ierīci, ko var uzlodēt "uz ceļgala", satur 3 elementus (drošinātāju, trafiņu, tiltiņu), nodrošina izejā 13,8 V DC pie 230 V AC ieejā un maksimāli pāris ampērus. Kad baterija būs "pilna", lādēšanas strāva vienkārši izbeigsies. Pārlādēšana nedraud un nekāds "kontrolieris" nav vajadzīgs. Izmaksas minimālas.

----------


## jaunais2

Atradu iXBT forumā ( http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=49:7247:7#22 ) šādu te shēmu.

Mani tik nedaudz mulsina ka tas ārējais lādētājs uz tik maz A tur uzlikts.

----------


## Isegrim

Nav jēgas forsēt uzlādi, ja tīkla _dropouti_ ir reti un nav pārāk ilgstoši.

----------


## next

Autolaadeetaaju ieteicu taapec ka peec manas saprashanas tas buutu vienkaarshaakais celjsh kaa nespecialistam akja laadeeshanu uztaisiit.
Bet sheema noteikti vajadziiga.

Elektronikjim rekomendeetu shito projektu atkaartot:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/365...ru-lādētājs
Autors tepat forumaa sastopams.
A varbuut kaads no foruma biedriem buutu gatavs par sapraatiigaam naudinjaam paliidzeet?

----------


## karloslv

Projekta autors tagad skatās shēmu un bišķi mulst, mēģinot atcerēties, kas tur tika darīts  ::  Negribu īsti ieteikt to atkārtošanai, drīzāk kā piemēru, kurā nošpikot ideju. Katrā gadījumā tas projekts ir labs iesācējam tad, ja ir blakus Meistars, kurš var pamācīt un laikus novērst stulbas kļūdas, vai arī pašam galva labi strādā. Citādi tie PC barokļi ir tik dažādi kā raibi suņi.

Starp citu, oriģinālā shēma (bez PC barokļa, bet ar LM350), no kuras tika aizgūta ideja, ir pazudusi no internetiem, taču par laimi ir vēl atrodama šeit pielikumā: http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/3653-12V-svina-akumulatoru-lādētājs?p=49376&viewfull=1#post49376

Līdz ar shēmu ir aizgājis arī oriģinālā autora apraksts, bet kopumā tā LM350 shēma ir derīga atkārtošanai.

----------


## jaunais2

Labi, nesaspringšu ar dažādām izvirtībām, lodēšanām un dažādu variantu meklēšanu kā UPS sajūgt ar aķi bezsāpīgi abiem devaisiem.

Ru forumu plašumos uzdūros ka ir jau uztaisīti un tiek ražoti gatavi risinājumi manam gadījumam, vienkārši tas kaut kādi uzreiz neiešāvās galvā tāpēc pēc tāda risinājuma netika meklētas Googlē atbildes. Atslēgas vārds tur ir nevis "UPS + aķis", bet "Ierīce barošanas pārslēgšanai uz baterijām"  :: 
Te par pa 100-140 Ls ir nopērkami gatavi risinājumi, neko nevajag lodēt un testēr.... nopērc tik kastīti, pieslēdz auto āki un viss.

Porti aprakstā tiek atzīmēts 



> Pievērsiet uzmanību tam, ka  A 200 WAC nav nepārtrauktās barošanas bloks                                                                                   (UPS). Tas nav paredzēts rezerves barošanas nodrošināšanai                                                                                  datorsistēmām, medicīnas ierīcēm un citām ierīcēm, kas veic  būtiskas                                                                                  funkcijas.


 Pieļauju domu ka tur pārslēgšanās procesi nav tik ātri un barojot teiksim datoru tas noresetories pārslēgšanas brīdī, bet domāju ka varētu izlīdzēt tas pats mazais APC upsis, kas man jau ir, ieslēdzot to pēc tā "A 200 WAC" un tad nekādu īslaicīgu pārtraukumu elektroapgādē nebūs.

Tā ka topiku laikam var slēgt..... risinājums ir atrasts.

----------


## Isegrim

Šis topiks ir kārtējais piemērs tam, ka tā starteris nav sācis ar pašu galveno - savu problēmu. Ja sūknīši ir AC tipa un nevar baroties no 12 V DC, tad pilnīgi pietiek ar invertoru un _da jebkā_ lādētu bateriju rezervē. Ja pieļaujami garāki komutācijas laiki, UPSis ir pilnīgi lieks un dārgs komponents.

----------


## jaunais2

Es sāku ar jautājumu par UPSi Sweex, jo tas mani vairāk intresēja, turpmākā sarunā man jautāja priekš kam... un es 5 postā to uzrakstīju. Tālāk jau saruna turpinājās citā virzienā....

Sūkņi ir DC ar speciālu vadības bloku (VorTech MP40/MP10). Tiem teorētiski var pieslēgt 12V barošanu (ir tiem speciāla 12V ieeja), bet tad man katram šādam sūknim ir baterija jāpērk vai arī vadi jāspiepj visapkārt un arī tad šī barošana būs tikai viņiem. Sanāktu tāds "temporarss" risinājums un izmesta nauda... turpmāk man vajagdzēs barot arī sūkni waveline-dc-5000 (tur 24V + caur vadības bloku) un vadošo kompi. Gribējās ar vienu šāvienu visus nodrošināt ar rezervētu barošanu.

7. maijā man ASAP vajadzēja to barošanu vismaz VorTech sūkņiem jo Latvenergo atslēdza elektrību uz 7 stundām. Viss veiksmīgi beidzās mazākais VorTech pie APC CS 500VA bija pieslēgt un kādas 4 stundas to izvilka, a lielais no Sweex barojās kādas 5 stundas.

Tagad plānoju ko nopietnāku.... sākumā gribēju paplašināt esošiem UPSiem baterijas bet kā jau ekstīju augstāk atradu a'ka "UPSi" katlu sūkņiem, kas strādā ar lielām mašīnu bačām un varētu man kā minimums 5-8 stundas laikam to pasākumu izlilt ja nu kādreiz vēl tādas situācijas parādīsies un man nevajadzētu skraidīt apkārt un lauzīt galvu "ko lai es tagad daru".

Tikai Invertors (12->220V) un bača man neko daudz nepalīdētu tāpēc ka kādam vajadzētu sēdēt blakus un to invertoru ieslēgt kad pazudīs strāva. a to momentu diemžēl prognozēt nav iespējams.... Labi ja Latvenergo par plānotiem atslēgumiem iepriekš paziņo, a preto neplānotiem vajag automātiku likt nevis parastu invertoru.

p.s. Isegrim, ja pareizi sapratu tad zem invertora tu domāji tikai pārveidotāju no bačas uz 220V, bez automātiskas pārslēgšanās uz/no, un automātiskas bačas uzlādēšanas kad strāvu Latvenergo atkal ieslēdz.

----------


## Isegrim

> kādam vajadzētu sēdēt blakus un to invertoru ieslēgt kad pazudīs strāva


 Nu kāpēc uzreiz tik rupji? Parastākais relejs var veikt šo uzdevumu - pārmest barošanu uz invertoru un atpakaļ, tīklam pazūdot un atkal parādoties. Tā nav nekāda smalkā automātika. Protams, eksotiski jau būtu pieķēdēt kādu mori - pie vajadzības lai pumpē ar roku vai min pedāļus!  ::

----------


## jaunais2

Apmēram šādi ?

Kad ir 220V:
- mazs 12V baroklis pirmo releju pārslēdz stāvoklī "no 220V";
- tas pats baroklis otro releju pārslēdz stāvoklī kad Invertora poga "on/off" tiek izslēgta;
- lādētājs, ja vajag, uzlādē bateriju. Kad baterija uzlādēta automātiki atslēdzas.

Kad nav 220V:
- mazais baroklis vairs nedarboijas un pirmā releja atlec "defaultā" stāvoklī padodot 220V no inventora;
- otrā releja ar bez barošanas atlec "defaultā" stāvoklī un ieslēdz Inventora pogu "on/off";
- tā kā uz lādētāja nav 220V tad tas vairs nelādē bateriju.

Es zīmēju to shēmu izmantojot 2 polu relejus (ir kādi 4 mājās). Ja nopirkt 3 polu releju tad pietiktu ar vienu.

----------


## JDat

īpaši nesekoju līdzi tam visam, bet pirmais ko man google iemeta par šitādu dumību:


Varbūt ka pietiks ar jaudām un tā. Vienīgi lādēšanas shēma ir ļoti līka un jāpārtaisa.

----------


## Isegrim

> Apmēram šādi?


 Nevajadzīgi sarežģīti. Priekš kā vēl 12 V baroklis, ja tā funkciju lādētājs var veikt? Pietam diezgan releju, kas pa taisno no 230 V AC strādā un ar četrām pārslēdzošo kontaktu grupām apveltīti. Ar vienu tādu pietiek. Protams, pastāvīgi nostrādājis relejs un ieslēgts lādētājs kādu nieku tērē. Tikai tad, ja šajā ziņā "blusas jāķer", sarežģītāki risinājumi jāmeklē. Invertors jākomutē atkarībā no tā īpašībām.

----------


## jaunais2

OK, tad vajag izjaukt lādētāju un atrast kur tam "mētājas" 12V savai barošanai (nevis bačai) un novadīt tos uz relejiem.

----------


## Isegrim

Kāpēc? Ņem kaut vai no izejas. Relejs prasta ierīce; super precizitāte nav vajadzīga. Nostrādes strāvai ir minimums - zem tā nepievilks. Ja turēšanas strāva būs par lielu, relejs lieki sils. 
_Inventor_ - izgudrotājs.  ::

----------


## jaunais2

Inve*n*tor  :: 

Pag, es drusku neiebraucu "_Ņem kaut vai no izejas._" ja es ņemšu tos 12V no lādētāja izejas tad kā lādētājs beigs baču lādēt tad no viņa izejas pazudīs tie ~13,7V (vai cik tur ir izejā kad notiek lādēšana), vai arī paliks tie paši 12V kas nāk no baterijas.... tas ir relejs atslēgsies kad bača būs pilnīgi tukša.

----------


## tornislv

Var iziet cauri Elfas un Agrusa un Lemonas 12V relejiem un izmeklēt ar lielāko spoles pretestību, attiecīgi mazāko strāvu un patērējamo jaudu.

----------


## Isegrim

Kāpēc no lādētāja izejas kaut kam jāpazūd? Lai stāv pastāvīgi; tak nemaisa. Vienīgi pretstrāva no baterijas nedrīkst releju darbināt, tāpēc - viena diode.

----------


## next

Hei tauta, pashtaisiitu upsi ziimeejam?
Aizmirsaam ka vinjam jau ir?
Tik vien kaa papildu laadeetaajs prieksh lielaa akja vajadziigs.

----------


## jaunais2

*Isegrim* Diodi likt to pašu КД213 (vai analogus) ? Piemēram Šotkija 20A 200V MBR 20200 CT
http://www.elpro.org/shop/shop.php?q=MBR 20200 CT


*tornislv* ar 968 Omiem būs ok relejs (komutējot 2A) ? Tik tādus 2 vajadzēs, tur tik 2 polu.
http://www.elpro.org/shop/shop.php?q=V 23105-A5003-A201

----------


## Isegrim

Da jebko, kas tur un nesprāgst. Schotky - brīnišķīgi. Ja lādētāja izejā spriegums turas vienāds ar uzlādētas baterijas spriegumu, uzlādes strāva krīt teju līdz nullei, lādētājs kompensē vien baterijas dabīgo (diemžēl) pašizlādi un nekādu skādi nenodara. Šāds lādēšanas veids nav tas ātrākais, toties drošs un neprasa nekādas "gudrības". Kāpēc negribi pameklēt 230 V AC releju? Būs vēl vienkāršāk.

----------


## jaunais2

Hmmm, a viņi nepatērē vairāk defaultā ?

OK šāds derēs RE-409 ALTU (4 polu, 5A)
http://www.elpro.org/shop/shop.php?q=RE-409%20ALTU

----------


## Isegrim

Feins produkts! Biku jau tērē vairāk. Vai tas kritiski? Atdos siltumu telpai -  :: .

----------

